# Travelling in France



## jeangenie (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello

We are travelling down through France to southern Spain in the Alicante region this Easter, 3rd April. 

From Calais would it be better taking the A roads or the Toll Roads through France? Would it be much quicker taking the Toll Roads, and if so by how much?

Any help, tips, advice or information anyone could give us regarding our journey would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello jeangenie! 

I assume that you are on a tight schedule and need to get there sooner, enjoy your hols and get back to work...

On that premise, I would suggest that you pay the tolls on the autoroutes, although the A75, about 220miles of it, is free, apart from the Viaduc Millau. 

I've found that, on autoroutes, I can travel at 70mph and average 70mph.

On the D roads, I can travel at only 90kph (56mph) and average about 35mph. 

According to AutoRoute 2005, the journey from Calais to Alicanti is 1195miles. The settings I have entered give me a travel time of 17 hours, not including breaks. Fuel, at an expensive £1.10 pg is around £195 each way. 

If you have time, like AuntieSandra and me, to potter and ponder, and take as long as we like, then it's the D roads all the way. 

If you have timetabling/scheduling issues, then it has to be autoroutes.

Whichever, enjoy your trip and have a Happy Easter! :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes it would be quicker taking the toll roads (peage)and almost all A roads are in fact tolled.

It would also be considerably more expensive.

Even when you have allowed for the extra fuel and mileage you use going along the N and D roads ( and it is a point of honour for every French town and village to have as many roundabouts as possible) you will still rack up a substantial bill on the toll roads.

You can check how much by googling for the peage site or by checking your route on Via Michelin.

http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/homepage.html

G


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Depending on the time you have and cash for toll roads you might be able to do both with some good planning. We've done this and used toll roads to avoid cities and then enjoyed the D roads for the countryside (dos take longer though)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steph said:


> . We've done this and used toll roads to avoid cities and then enjoyed the D roads for the countryside (dos take longer though)


This is a good strategy. You'll also find that the peage round many ( most ?) cities becomes free for a stretch in order to keep traffic out of the city centre. These free stretches usually join up with the N/D road at each end. If you're going to use them however you'll have to spend a bit of time looking on the internet to check start and end points.
G


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I go to Alicante province twice a year and much prefer the western route via Bordeaux. You can avoid Paris by taking the new toll motorway towards Rouen, then go via, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres to Poitiers, good road from Poitiers to Bordeaux and then most of the road to the Spanish border is toll free. From Zaragoza to Sagunto is a new free dual carriageway to Sagunto so you then only have the toll from there to Alicante.

Must admit I usually go via the toll roads because fuel usage is less, no continual stopping and starting and negotiating traffic islands etc. and you just put the motorhome onto cruise and relax.

You pays your money and takes your choice!

Enjoy your trip, I am leaving on the 26th and hope that the awful weather they have been experiencing has gone away.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

When we go south via the east of Paris, we like to get the first175 miles under our belt on the A26. It costs £18 or so but in three hours you are well into France. On N roads the same journey seems to last forever.

This summer we will be using the Rouen, Dreux Chartre , route from Calais.As others have said , good roads that way and lots of free autoroute down south.

Anticipation is half the enjoyment!!!

David and Di


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

What is the average road toll costs France,Italyand Spain???
John.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Toll*

No body has mentioned some of the huge ques that can build up at motorway tolls.

School summer holidays are the worst time and have waited 30 mins to pay in the main southern toll routes. Last year there was a serious multi car accident on the A31. I think the traffic jam consisted of 60% Dutch cars, caravans and motorhomes, we drove 17 miles in the opposite sirection. Then gave up counting. 
The jam was so bad, many had set up camp at the roadside having lunch.

I avoid these now by traveling out of season or at night in high summer. Otherwise I drive on the BIS Routes, Route Napolean as an example.

The other thing to bear in mind is that if you are traveling @ 60 mph, you will not average 60mph. The stopping for tolls, fuel and rest stops soon brings that down.

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The toll charges are all given in detail on various websites for France, Spain and Italy- just google.

The Italians tend to collect it in dribs and drabs- small amounts, while the French go for heart-stoppingly large sums after long distances.

If you are leaving the peage to go onto a more minor road or to a small town then the French anyway are introducing a lot of self-service unmanned toll booths. The secret is not to panic, to get out of the van ( passenger side) and take your time reading the instructions rather than, as I tend to do, ram money and tickets into all available orifices and then have a disembodied voice from the loud speaker, tell you what to do. You are being watched !

Make sure, as you arrive at the free for all where you have to decide what toll booth to go to, that you look carefully at the lights above each lane. In general you want a green cross. Be aware that some lanes- generally on the outside- are for Telepass holders only and you can be mightily unpopular if you go into one and have to get everyone behind you to reverse out.

You can pay with cash or a credit card.

Make sure you don't lose your ticket and don't leave it on display if you leave the van - they are stealable.

The ticket machines are designed to deliver tickets at two levels; theoretically it " sees" you coming and delivers a ticket from the higher level slot but it is not unknown for you to be waiting for it only to find it has come silently out of the car level slot.

There is a piece of received wisdom - could be urban myth- that the police who tend to congregate in the parking area directly after most toll plages, are waiting for you to drive on without the passenger ( who has had to undo their belt to stand up and grab the ticket) doing their belt up again. 

I find, as passenger most of the time, I finish up with several bruises at strategic places from having to squirm through the window to reach the ticket or pay the operator.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> The toll charges are all given in detail on various websites for France, Spain and Italy- just google.
> 
> The Italians tend to collect it in dribs and drabs- small amounts, while the French go for heart-stoppingly large sums after long distances.
> 
> ...


"If you are leaving the peage to go onto a more minor road or to a small town then the French anyway are introducing a lot of self-service unmanned toll booths. The secret is not to panic, to get out of the van ( passenger side) and take your time reading the instructions rather than, as I tend to do, ram money and tickets into all available orifices and then have a disembodied voice from the loud speaker, tell you what to do. You are being watched !"

This has its problems, most toll booth operators will charge Motorhomes Class II as "Class Touristique". Automatic booths mostly charge Large MH's as Class III that can be up-to four times the price of class II. One booth on the A26 classe me as IV and it took forever to sort out.

"There is a piece of received wisdom - could be urban myth- that the police who tend to congregate in the parking area directly after most toll plages, are waiting for you to drive on without the passenger ( who has had to undo their belt to stand up and grab the ticket) doing their belt up again."

That is not Urban Myth.

Many reasons they hang around the tolls. Another one perceived to be urban myth is the one where the Police officer inspects your ticket. He finds that you have been speeding by checking your toll chitty. Looking at the Distance you have traveled and comparing with time he can see you have been speeding. But how can that be many people say, what about when you stop for fuel or toilets. Well what if you have not and just been driving Your BMW M3 for 200 miles between 110-170 MPH (177-273kph) ?!

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The peage's in France can work out VERY expensive so it pays to check on the costs first!! Dont forget when you get to the website to make sure you have entered your vehicle in the correct class as the costs ROCKET once you get over 3.5 tonnes !!

Some of the toll booths work on height and have a sensor to check.

Calais to Arles via peage for me is 178 Euro's EACH way !! 4 tonne 7.5 metre MH. 178 euro's buys a lot of (extra) fuel and campsite pitchers (dont forget all you will save is the difference in the total amount of fuel purchased for each route)

Also dont forget to check your max permitted speed, heavier vehicles (like my 4 tonner) are limited to 90KPH AND have to stay 50m back from any other vehicle (how am I supposed to overtake any doing 30KPH I wonder) I understand that french Plodd are pretty keen on nailing motorhomes (especially British ones) for excess speed or weight !!

If time is not critical I would go for the main non toll routes (dont forget that many motorways are actually toll free) I have a Tomtom sat nav and I can set it to avoid all Toll rds, very useful as it keeps me on all of the free autoroutes and keeps me off the toll sections. Brilliant !!

Enjoy you holiday !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tons*



Mrplodd said:


> Also dont forget to check your max permitted speed, heavier vehicles (like my 4 tonner) are limited to 90KPH AND have to stay 50m back from any other vehicle (how am I supposed to overtake any doing 30KPH I wonder) I understand that french Plodd are pretty keen on nailing motorhomes (especially British ones) for excess speed or weight !!
> 
> Enjoy you holiday !!!!!!!!!!!


I thought up-to 7500kG's it was 110kph?

Then Found This

TM


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

When I tried the michelin site it had I could not find the option for class of vehicle. I will be driving down to the Almeria area of Spain from Calais, I would like to use the tolls but it sounds very expensive ! I think my Ace milano (2005)1.9 fiat ducato does about 20/25 mpg, thats what the dealer said anyway, is that about right ?

Also where do most people weigh their motorhomes and how much does it cost


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

pat62 said:


> When I tried the michelin site it had I could not find the option for class of vehicle. I will be driving down to the Almeria area of Spain from Calais, I would like to use the tolls but it sounds very expensive ! I think my Ace milano (2005)1.9 fiat ducato does about 20/25 mpg, thats what the dealer said anyway, is that about right ?
> 
> Also where do most people weigh their motorhomes and how much does it cost


I get mine weighed at a local haulage firm, they charge me £5 for all three weights.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you just want a gross weight then your local recycling tip will probably have a weighbridge to do this. They need to weight builder's vans full of rubbish so that they can charge them. For a small contribution to the coffee fund we had ours done. we phoned beforehand to pick a quiet time.

If you want all the axle weights and so on so you can re-distribute your load then try a VOSA weighbridge near you - see their website.
We were charged about £5 and got a proper certificate.

If you have a quarry nearby they also have weighbridges.

There is a list in MHF downloads of weighbridges.

G


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cheers all

Just want to load the van up and see the gross weight


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Speed limits for MH's in France are

MAM UNDER 3.5 tonnes M/way 130 KPH D/C 110 KPH Single c/w 90

OVER 3.5 Tons M/Way 110 KPH D/C 100 KPH Single C/way 80KPH

As far as weight is concerned it is VITAL you get your veh weighed in full holiday trim (dont forget to include ALL possible occupants plus food and water!!) and ensure you get your axles weights as well as gross weight. Even if I am inside my MAM (4 tonnes) I have to be VERY careful not to go over on my rear axle (2.25 tonnes) !!

The "normal" problem is the rear axle weight being excessive. Be prepared for a BIG shock, your MH will weigh a LOT more than you think.

Dont be tempted to chance your luck as far as weight is concerned, the penalties are severe AND you have to get your vehicle legal BEFORE they will let you drive away.

(DONT trust the dealer/manufacturer as far as payload is concerned check for yourself)

Click the below link for peage costs (there is a facility to input various class of vehicle, make sure you read the classifications carefully so you select the correct one) Brilliant site just type in start and finish and class of vehicle and it gives you peage costs!!

www.mappy.fr or http://www.autoroutes.fr/


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Speed limits for MH's in France are
> MAM UNDER 3.5 tonnes M/way 130 KPH D/C 110 KPH Single c/w 90
> OVER 3.5 Tons M/Way 110 KPH D/C 100 KPH Single C/way 80KPH
> (


Good advice. However if you can bring yourself to potter, then you will notice a substantial saving in fuel used. We find the point at which the fuel consumption starts to rise sharply is around 60 mph.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*



toojo said:


> What is the average road toll costs France,Italyand Spain???
> John.


Hi

From my experience, Italy tolls are cheaper on a mile for mile basis than France

For example, Calais - Strasbourg, 3 axle motorhome, 623 km, 134 euro.

In Italy, three axle motorhome, Chiasso - Rome, 627km is only 48 euro 10 cents.

Russell

I will add that in France I avoid the tolls come hell or high water.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Talking about the load/weight... when you tot up - barbecue, awning, two 6kg gas bottles, deckchairs, sunbeds, waste hog, water hog, clothes, table, bedding etc etc and two people mmmmmmmmmmmmm My plans of taking a rib inflatable dinghy with motor, I think will have to be shelved !!

I think my load capacity is only 500 kg


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed*



Grizzly said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Speed limits for MH's in France are
> ...


Mercedes Recommend for best Fuel economy & Safety, 56mph or 90kph.

This I think from memory was marked by a line on the <2006 Sprinter CDi.

TM


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

I do Le Harve or Dieppe to Malaga usually twice a year. Very rarely spend more than 20 euro's each way in France and nothing in Spain. I usually have 2 overnight stops on route so what time would i save if i bombed down the peage's, 4 hours ?. Rather take my time and spend the money on some nice meals.


----------

